# First smoke !!..



## joel75 (Mar 28, 2017)

Well , did my first smoke yesterday and I'm tempted to say disaster but the smell was awsome !..first problem (which was totally my fault) was to much salt in the rub and putting the rub on too soon !.. Anyway,that aside, I couldn't get the heat up over 111 degrees c, I have a feeling it could be the briquettes I'm using because I did everything that wade had shown in his video..


----------



## homeruk (Mar 28, 2017)

what did you smoke? a few more details would help if your looking for pointers , what brand of briquettes did you use?

no such thing as a disaster in cooking unless you burn the house down
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  its all experience


----------



## joel75 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi, some chicken wings and a small section of meaty ribs,what smoke there was definitely worked just didn't get temp up. I used some briquettes I brought from BBQ planet and also some pecan chips..


----------



## wade (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Joel - If low temperature is a problem then leave the water pan empty - or half fill it with clean sand. 111 C is fine though for, ribs,pork, brisket etc.

Chicken wings and meaty ribs though are two different animals (no pun intended). The Ribs like to be slow cooked whereas the wings do better in a hotter smoker. I usually cook my wings in the Weber Kettle using the Vortex to give them even colour


----------



## joel75 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheers wade!..I have it on again now and the smell is just beautiful!..


----------



## wade (Mar 30, 2017)

Go for it... Make the neighbours envious


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

When I had to live in town while going to College, my neighbors would come Rushing over when they seen all the smoke in my backyard and wanted to find out what I was burning?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then when the AMAZING Smell hit them it was a different story! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I made a lot of new friends after that! LOL


----------

